# "drive not ready for command" 8235 southbridge pro

## sordid

Hi Everyone.

I've almost given up on finding an solution to my problem.

I am running gentoo 1.4.1 rc1 with kernel 2.4.19 with the latest patch for the vt8235 chipset (which brings the VIA IDE driver to version 3.35).

Originally my problem was that DMA wasn't working with the via drivers provided (which caused the system to run like a dog) with 2.4.19. I patched the file, now DMA works for my HDD's but the new driver update has caused my CD-RW and DVD-ROM to stop functioning correctly, or not at all.

This renders the CD-RW completely unusable, but I am able to mount the DVD-ROM and copy small amounts of data.. but not very quickly.

I have enabled/disabled many kernel options, I have also switched around my DVD-ROM for the CD-RW, making the dvd-rom hdc, and this caused the dvd-rom to stop functioning (as it currently does with the CD-RW)!!!

Seems anything thats connected as hdc wont work, and will give the errors you see in the dmesg log.

Any ideas or should I just seek therapy?

```

dmesg:

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 (root@sordid.localhost) (gcc version 3.2) #20 SMP Mon Nov 18 00:20:50 EST 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fb940

hm, page 000fb000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000fc000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f7000 reserved twice.

Advanced speculative caching feature present

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192496 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: VIA      Product ID: VT5440B      APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) Pro APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 3 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 ide=nodma

ide_setup: ide=nodmaIDE: Prevented DMA

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1733.439 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3460.30 BogoMIPS

Memory: 770244k/786368k available (1447k kernel code, 13560k reserved, 586k data, 96k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

Advanced speculative caching feature present

Disabling advanced speculative caching

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

Advanced speculative caching feature present

Disabling advanced speculative caching

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.26 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 10 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000080

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Error: only one processor found.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-5, 2-10, 2-11, 2-19, 2-20, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 20.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.... register #01: 00178003

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0003

 WARNING: unexpected IO-APIC, please mail

          to linux-smp@vger.kernel.org

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    91

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    99

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ21 -> 0:21

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1733.3743 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6728 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666728, slice: 1333364

CPU0<T0:2666720,T1:1333344,D:12,S:1333364,C:2666728>

migration_task 0 on cpu=0

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I6,P0) -> 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I7,P0) -> 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P0) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P1) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I16,P3) -> 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B0,I17,P0) -> 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: (B1,I0,P0) -> 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.1, from 10 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 00:10.0, from 11 to 5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

 tbxface-0099 [01] Acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully loaded

Parsing Methods:..................................................................

..................................................................

132 Control Methods found and parsed (483 nodes total)

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0380700

ACPI: Core Subsystem version [20011018]

evxfevnt-0081 [02] Acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Executing device _INI methods:............................................

44 Devices found: 44 _STA, 1 _INI

Completing Region and Field initialization:..................................

25/29 Regions, 9/9 Fields initialized (483 nodes total)

ACPI: Subsystem enabled

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CW058D ATAPI CD-R/RW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1611, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7297/255/63

hdb: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7297/255/63

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xe000, IRQ 21

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdc00, IRQ 21

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 96k freed

Adding Swap: 1574360k swap-space (priority -1)

NTFS driver 2.1.0a [Flags: R/O DEBUG MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

00:07.0: 3Com PCI 3c905 Boomerang 100baseTx at 0xe400. Vers LK1.1.16

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.19, 00:25:56 Nov 18 2002

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8064 found, IO at 0xe800-0xe81f, IRQ 17

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x454d:0x4328 (Unknown)

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

NVRM: AGPGART: VIA Apollo KT133 chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 128M @ 0xe0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xe0000000 to 0xf1aae000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

/proc/pci:

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8367 [KT266] (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  Latency=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe7ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8367 [KT266 AGP] (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device   6, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 7).

      IRQ 17.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe81f].

  Bus  0, device   6, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 7).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xec00 [0xec07].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang] (rev 0).

      IRQ 18.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=8.

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe43f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  1:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UHCI USB (#2) (rev 128).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe01f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UHCI USB (rev 128).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdc1f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  3:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 130).

      IRQ 21.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdffeff00 [0xdffeffff].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  0:

    ISA bridge: PCI device 1106:3177 (VIA Technologies, Inc.) (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  17, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xfc00 [0xfc0f].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce4 Ti 4400 (rev 162).

      IRQ 16.

      Master Capable.  Latency=248.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xde000000 [0xdeffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xddc80000 [0xddcfffff].

```

----------

## rommel

why are you running an smp kernel on that system?... there is also a fix of some kind available in the masked gentoo-r10  kernel for that chipset

----------

## sordid

Thanks for the advice. But it still has the same problem.

I turned SMP support off with the r10 recompile. It was on by default, but I overlooked it previously.

The patches for the VIA chipsets don't include the 8235 fix. I also had to patch the r10 /drivers/ide/via82cxxx.c to version 3.35.

I have it running again. Here is the dmesg output again.

```

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 (root@sordid.localhost) (gcc version 3.2) #2 Mon Nov 18 12:24:44 EST 2002

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

Advanced speculative caching feature present

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192496 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1733.439 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3460.30 BogoMIPS

Memory: 770900k/786368k available (1310k kernel code, 12904k reserved, 525k data, 72k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000, vendor = 2

Advanced speculative caching feature present

Disabling advanced speculative caching

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After vendor init, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbf7 c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdaf1, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 00:11.1

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

 tbxface-0099 [01] Acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully loaded

Parsing Methods:...................................................................

.................................................................

132 Control Methods found and parsed (483 nodes total)

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c02ee980

ACPI: Core Subsystem version [20011018]

evxfevnt-0081 [02] Acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Executing device _INI methods:............................................

44 Devices found: 44 _STA, 1 _INI

Completing Region and Field initialization:..................................

25/29 Regions, 9/9 Fields initialized (483 nodes total)

ACPI: Subsystem enabled

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CW058D ATAPI CD-R/RW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1611, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7297/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7297/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hdc: drive not readhdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

hdc: DMA disabled

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x10 { SeekComplete }

ide1: Drive 1 didn't accept speed setting. Oh, well.

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, (U)DMA

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

```

etc..

----------

## rommel

can you post your fstab

----------

## sordid

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hdb3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            noatime                 0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     ext2            noauto,rw               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/dvd        udf             noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

//192.168.0.1/rquast    /mnt/rquast     smbfs           username=xxxxx,password=xxxxx        0 0

----------

## sordid

This is a lost cause. I've looked everywhere, but in the places where people get this error, they rarely get an answer that works.

----------

## akbarstatx

I had the same problems, but I got mine working.  I have patched the gentoo-sources (2.4.19-r10) with the 8235 patch.  I don't not have a dvd player though.   I was able to get it to work by compiling the scsi stuff into the kernel ( scsi hard drive, scsi cdrom, generic scsi ), I also boot with the following kernel option, hdc=ide-scsi.  I also set the kernel build option to use dma on disks only in the ide/ata section.  I also found the  linux-2.4.20-acpi-r7 workes for me too.

----------

## sordid

FYI if you have this exact problem. Vojtech has supplied me with an experimental patch that fixes this problem. Keep your eyes peeled for it in the near future.

----------

## pjp

Edited a couple of posts and manually wrapped the long lines of ... to be more phpbb friendly.

----------

## sordid

If you are looking for some patches for this problem, there are some in the kernel mailing list:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?t=104029387100003&r=1&w=2

----------

## akbarstatx

Thanks for the update. I am still running mine on a 8235 v3.35 patched 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 kernel and I have not any problems, dma works and south bridge is recognized at boot and my msi cdrw is working.  How ever, in the spirit of being a glutten for punishment  I am going to try the new patches you pointed to.  I will let you know if everything keeps working or if things get better  :Razz:  .  I don't think I mentioned this before but I have a MSI KT4 Ultra ( MSI-6590 ) mobo.

----------

## Gnufsh

I'm running the latest ck-sources with the vt8235 and have this problem with my cdrw. Can someone explain ina bit more detail how to fix this?

----------

## AlterEgo

I use vanilla 2.4.20 out-of-the-box on my kt333 vt8235, and all is fine: DMA/CDRW: problem-free.

----------

## Gnufsh

Okay, I just patched the kernel myself. Worked well. Then I applied the ck patches I wanted, and it all worked out fine.

----------

## neptune

hi to all, ive just bought a kt333 with vt8235 and had the same problems with hdc

it seems that my vanilla sources are patched (drivers/ide/via82xxx.c) but ive still the problem. its very annoying because i really need my 4 ide (2 disks 2 cdrw)

i really appreciate help and straight forward how-to fix.

thanks in advance

----------

## maxmc

Hi all... I have a

Asus 7V8X (VIA KT400 with VT8235 Sb)

I'm having trouble with my sound, and the fact that my DVD/CD-R/W combo drive is detected as /dev/hdd It's also as /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 but it doesnt show under /dev/pg* where I should have the scsi devices since it's a burner (I have followed the instructions in the burner thread)

Would these patches help me at all?

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> Would these patches help me at all?

 

This thread is rather old and obsolete, 2.4.20 has support for 8233/8235 so this shouldn't be an issue anymore as long as people use a new kernel.

----------

## maxmc

So I should upgrade to 2.4.20 then? oh here we go again.. all these kernel options...

well aslong as it gets my sound working

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> So I should upgrade to 2.4.20 then?

 

Since you're using a kt400, I'd say definitely.

You can copy your old config file somewhere else, emerge the new kernel sources, copy it back and do a "make oldconfig" to keep the settings.

"/usr/src/linux/.config"

I'm using vanilla-sources 2.4.20 with a kt400 and everything works great. I'm using alsa and the snd-via82xx driver (I think that's the name, not at that computer now) I'm using a ga-7vaxp, very similar to yours, same sound.

----------

## Felice

Since I've been battling this same problem, I figured I'd input my 2 cents.  I have a MSI KT3 Ultra2 with two Maxtor hard drives on ide0.  I have a Lite-on 40x24x48 and a Lite-on 16x DVD player on ide1.

I installed gentoo and installed gentoo-sources 2.4.19-r10 with no problems.  I verified both my burner could burn and my DVD could play.  The burner couldn't burn over 16x.  The DVD player locked up X.  Running hdparm on hda I had read speeds of 4-6mb/s.  I was able to turn on DMA but since the VIA southbridge wasn't loaded X was sluggish under disk load.  I then installed the vanilla-sources-2.4.20 and verified it had the 3.35 patch for via82cxxx.

I have cdrom, ide-cd, sr_mod, sg, ide-scsi all compiled as modules.  The problem is repeatable with or without passing the hdx=ide-scsi option.

After installing the kernel, I'd receive status errors on hdg (burner).  There were no status errors using the 2.4.19-r10 kernel.

I ran through several variations of kernel configs only to realize that as long as I only had my burner connected to ide1 (dvd player removed), the  via82cxxx driver was ok.  If I connect the dvd, everything on ide1 is broken.

----------

## patkc66

 *Malakin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Would these patches help me at all? 
> 
> This thread is rather old and obsolete, 2.4.20 has support for 8233/8235 so this shouldn't be an issue anymore as long as people use a new kernel.

 

I upgraded to the 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 kernel and as you said, my hard disk access went from around 5Mb/s to 19Mb/s (and a new Maxtor 120Gb disk I installed today was getting 47Mb/s!)

The problem is that since I upgraded, the system locks up tight occasionally.  And when I went to copy directories from the old disk to partitions in the new one, it would lock up every time after copying a bunch of files.  When I downgraded back to 2.4.19-gentoo-r10, performance went back to 5Mb/s and 7Mb/s on each drive, but at least it was reliable.

I'm running an MSI KT3 Ultra2 motherboard.

I've since been experimenting with the configuration settings on my kernel and here's what I found:

* Enabling the Via KT133 options in the main Via Chipset support section boosted the ide cache-read statistics to 266.67MB/s so that was a good benefit.  Actual disk performance is still at 5-7Mb/s though.

* Enabling the Via82cxx chipset in the IDE section seems to have made things a little snappier, but according to hdparm -tT, it's still the same 5-7Mb/s

So I guess I'm going to try to track down the patch mentioned in this thread and see if it can help any.

Any other ideas?

Pat

----------

## Felice

I'm currently running  the 2.4.20 vanilla-sources with the via82cxxx.c file patched to the v3.36 file mentioned above in the list.  The 3.36 patch currently is not implemented in the vanilla or the gentoo 2.4.20 sources.  I actually manually changed the file to match the following:

> ide_timing_compute(peer, peer->current_speed, &p, T, UT);

> ide_timing_merge(&p, &t, &t, IDE_TIMING_8BIT);

> }

> 

>  /* Always use 4 address setup clocks on ATAPI devices */

>  if (drive->media != ide_disk)

>  t.setup = 4;

>

> via_set_speed(HWIF(drive)->pci_dev, drive->dn, &t);

Find the following in the via82cxxx.c file and you should be on your way.  This is the only changed parts of the file that affect performance.

----------

## static_void

I get the same message, on my dell laptop sometimes when I get a little to friskey with hdparm, if you are running hdparm you might want to stop it or, use more conservative settings

----------

## magowiz

I had the same problem, in most cases it's a matter of runlevels, not kernel or other issues.

My solution is there : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337458-highlight-setdrivespeedstatus+status+0x58.html (last post) , hope it will help someone.

----------

